# if I set my camera to multiple frames should I have to refocus as the object is moving towards me



## tblane2 (Aug 23, 2017)

I was shooting  a bird  at the week end and got it pin sharp at the start of the flight but as it came towards me the bird became blurred with each frame. the camp is a 5d and according to the manual shots up to 7 frames per sec


----------



## Derrel (Aug 23, 2017)

With a longer focal length lens, yes, refocusing would be needed. As yuo can see by the shots, when the bird got closer, it became out of focus. At long distances, with great depth of field and at smaller aperures, perhaps the DOF would cover the movement. But ordinarily, yeah, refocusing is needed as a subject comes closer and closer.


----------



## weepete (Aug 23, 2017)

you need to change focus mode from One Shot to AI Servo. Shoud then re-focus continously and allow you to track moving objects.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 23, 2017)

As stated above AI Servo will be the best option for moving subjects.
I would also suggest that you use either Spot or centre weighted average for your metering mode. I personally use spot metering for wildlife since I want the subject properly expose and not an exposure that tries to average the whole image.


----------



## gozooming (Aug 23, 2017)

nice tips! It could be apply to children as well, right? I put my shutter speed to the max but I didn't change the focus mode from One Shot to AI Servo. I will try again.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 23, 2017)

Shutter speed should be adjusted based on what you are shooting and what focal length you are using. Shooting humming birds, sure 1/3000, shooting kids, 1/250 - 1/500.
No need to max the shutter speed and have to boost the ISO way up.


----------



## gozooming (Aug 23, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Shutter speed should be adjusted based on what you are shooting and what focal length you are using. Shooting humming birds, sure 1/3000, shooting kids, 1/250 - 1/500.
> No need to max the shutter speed and have to boost the ISO way up.


Ow, got it! Thank you !


----------



## weepete (Aug 23, 2017)

Just to add to zombiesnipers advice, a lot of the time I also use CWA metering and spot metering. You'll need to play about with it a bit to find what works. Also AFAIK most canon cameras don't have metering linked AF points, so if you use a spot meter mode or CWA you'll want to be using the centre point, or you might be metering on a different area than you intended


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Aug 24, 2017)

For birds in flight I usually use a large aperture, 1/1xxx shutter, back button focus, AI servo and large zone AF. Also use auto iso. That gives good results.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 25, 2017)

yes,  use AI servo, a large zone AF and smaller aperture (larger f#) 
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

